Ask HN: What is the JavaScript ecosystem missing right now? - abhisuri97
======
randelramirez
A good code coverage tool? well if anyone here knows one...feel free to share
:) (testing frameworks as well,I know some but for the purpose of getting info
from you guys would be great)

------
flukus
Native tools that don't rely on node and electron. If javascript on the
desktop is going to be an eventuality then pygtk would be a much better
direction.

~~~
perilunar
If browsers offered an "open in a chromeless window" mode that could be called
by other apps, then Electron apps wouldn't need to bundle the own browser.

We could then have downloadable apps with sizes of a few MB instead of the
>100 MB monstrosities it generates now.

------
alphanumeric0
A smaller ecosystem.

